# Cách dùng máy ép dầu kinh doanh nhanh chóng thu hồi vốn



## Banhbeo09 (9 Tháng chín 2021)

Việc đầu tư mua máy ép dầu kinh doanh rất đơn giản, dễ dàng, chỉ cần có tiền là bà con sẽ mua được thiết bị. Tuy nhiên, làm thế nào để công việc làm ăn của mình được thuận lợi, suôn sẻ và nhanh chóng thu hồi vốn mới là điều quan trọng phải không? Hãy cùng với chúng tôi tìm hiểu về vấn đề này ngay sau đây nhé!

*Chọn loại máy ép dầu chất lượng cao*

Đối với những bà con khi mang nguyên liệu đi ép dầu thuê, bao giờ cũng quan tâm đến chất lượng dầu ép ra đầu tiên. Mà điều này lại quyết định bởi loại máy ép dầu kinh doanh bà con lựa chọn là loại như thế nào? Chọn loại rẻ tiền, hay hỏng, ép không kiệt dầu, dầu ra bị hôi, không có màu vàng… Chắc chắn sẽ bị mất khách, đến một lần không đến lại lần hai.

Ngược lại, chọn mua được máy ép dầu kinh doanh ở địa chỉ uy tín - chất lượng giúp bà con ép dầu thơm ngon, lượng dầu thu về cũng cao hơn. Nhờ vào hệ thống trục ép, ốp nhiệt cao cấp, hiện đại nên ép kiệt đến 99% dầu có trong nguyên liệu.

Hơn nữa, lại còn ép được đa dạng nhiều loại dầu ăn khác nhau, đáp ứng các yêu cầu của nhiều quý bà con hơn. Một cơ sở có máy ép dầu tốt sẽ được mọi người ưu ái lựa chọn nhiều hơn.

*Đầu tư đầy đủ các máy móc, trang thiết bị đi kèm*

Để kinh doanh máy ép dầu bài bản, chuyên nghiệp ngoài máy ép dầu bà con còn phải mua thêm máy lọc dầu. Đây là loại máy hỗ trợ đắc lực cho máy ép dầu. Vì bình thường bà con đến ép dầu ở những nơi không có máy lọc dầu sẽ phải mang dầu về nhà để chờ lắng cho trong, vàng lại. Nhưng nếu có máy lọc dầu thì lọc luôn dầu, cho ra thành phẩm y như bán trên thị trường.

Có đầy đủ các loại máy như máy bóc vỏ, máy đánh bã, máy lọc dầu đi cùng việc sản xuất, kinh doanh đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất. Do đó, khi điều kiện cho phép và cảm thấy quy mô làm ăn lớn hãy nhớ xem thêm các dòng máy này để tạo ra một dây chuyển làm dầu ăn khép kín năng suất nhất.

Nhiệt tình, niềm nở với khách hàng
Ngoài chất lượng thiết bị, thái độ phục vụ cũng rất quan trọng. Nó quyết định đến việc khách hàng của bà con có trung thành, muốn sử dụng dịch vụ lâu dài hay không. Vì thế, hãy vui vẻ, tận tình khi khách đến ép dầu tại cơ sở của mình. Đôi khi chỉ là mời cốc nước, chào hỏi khi đến khi về, hỏi han về chất lượng dầu như thế nào?... cũng là cách để tiếp cận, hiểu thêm về khách hàng.

Thực tế cho thấy, một cơ sở sản xuất dù có hiện đại, cao cấp đến đâu nhưng nếu phục vụ không chu đáo, khách hàng cũng sẽ quay lưng bỏ đi hết.

*Giá ép dầu thuê, giá bán dầu lạc, vừng mè hợp lý*

Mức giá ép dầu thuê cũng phải dựa theo giá chung của khu vực, không thể lấy quá đắt hoặc quá rẻ. Như vậy mới duy trì được sản xuất, kinh doanh lâu dài. Hãy tham khảo giá bán dầu lạc, giá ép thuê để cân bằng mức giá tốt nhất cho bà con.

Một khi đã có cả chất lượng máy móc, dịch vụ lẫn giá thành tốt bà con sẽ tin tưởng, ủng hộ thường xuyên. Từ đó cũng tạo lên được danh tiếng, thương hiệu riêng cho cơ sở làm ăn của mình.

Nếu bà con muốn mua máy ép dầu kinh doanh chính hãng, hãy đến trực tiếp Lalifa.com để tham khảo các dòng máy ép dầu nhập khẩu tại đây nhé!


----------

